# Sanitizing and cleaning microphones



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2017)

So there's an odd video over in the off topic YouTube thread that @JohnD posted. I think the guy in the video is a bit of a nut, but it got me thinking about sanitizing microphones. Do you sanitize? What do you use? What is safe? I've used clorox wipes during festivals where you have one singer after another. But I always worried that they are potentially damaging the foam and windscreen. 

Here's the video for those who missed it and no, I don't believe smell is a wave.


----------



## Aaron Becker (Aug 29, 2017)

Personally, I remove the foam from inside the head and soak in soapy water from time to time. I have a bag of replacement inside foam, so the old stuff usually gets tossed. Usually when I'm reorganizing after a big run or show. I tend to sanitize using wipes (Clorox or similar) before I use rental equipment. I've also never worried about hitting capsules of lav or headset mics with a Clorox wipe, since I figure the amount of liquid they get from the wipe is less than the sweat from most actors/users during any given run or performance. 

In terms of sanitizing in general, I usually pass over the knobs and controls of equipment with a light sanitizing wipe from time to time, too. I try to make sure they aren't soaking wet with solution fresh from the container, so it doesn't drench the equipment.


----------



## Calc (Aug 29, 2017)

We use Microphome. 
Non-alcohol cleaner, so it doesn't degrade the windscreen. You pump the foam into your hand, then wipe it on the mic. Since it's a foam, it still gets down into the windscreen, but won't soak through into the element.

For the rest of the transmitter we just use Clorox wipes, but I'd like to think this does a better job on the screens.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 29, 2017)

gafftaper said:


> Here's the video for those who missed it and no, I don't believe smell is a wave.




So I'm gonna be that guy. Cause this has come up in converstion. Why I have no idea, the cause well food and farts. 


The Theory
http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/watkins/turin.htm


Laymens Smithsonian
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...ween-one-trillion-different-smells-180950175/

All talks though nothing concrete.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2017)

Calc said:


> We use Microphome.
> Non-alcohol cleaner, so it doesn't degrade the windscreen. You pump the foam into your hand, then wipe it on the mic. Since it's a foam, it still gets down into the windscreen, but won't soak through into the element.
> 
> For the rest of the transmitter we just use Clorox wipes, but I'd like to think this does a better job on the screens.


Wow! So, you actually use the product with the "square wave" of cherry scent in it! I think the guy in the video may be a bit nutty with his wave theory of smell, but the idea of a foam you can just wipe on is awesome. Especially in situations where you have a constant stream of different people using the mics with no down time in between.


----------



## Calc (Aug 30, 2017)

gafftaper said:


> Wow! So, you actually use the product with the "square wave" of cherry scent in it! I think the guy in the video may be a bit nutty with his wave theory of smell, but the idea of a foam you can just wipe on is awesome. Especially in situations where you have a constant stream of different people using the mics with no down time in between.


Oh, don't get me wrong. The guy in the video looks like a bit of a nut.

In our use we've never had a problem with the smell of our microphones (a low amplitude scent?  ) , so I can't be a judge of how well it deodorizes. The cherry smell isn't too strong or anything, though. We were just interested in a way to disinfect the mics between uses.
Details are sparse on what it actually contains. The MSDS just says it's a proprietary blend of "Naturally occurring microorganisms and surfactants," so it's hard to judge how well it really works.
It's not like you could actually trace the cause of your cold back to a microphone, but we figure that using it can't be hurting the situation. Price wise, it's cheap enough to be worth it (on par with the Clorox wipes).


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 30, 2017)

Calc said:


> Details are sparse on what it actually contains. The MSDS just says it's a proprietary blend of "Naturally occurring microorganisms and surfactants," so it's hard to judge how well it really works. It's not like you could actually trace the cause of your cold back to a microphone, but we figure that using it can't be hurting the situation. Price wise, it's cheap enough to be worth it (on par with the Clorox wipes).



Yeah I was a little concerned about that too. It's a great idea, but I don't see any sign that they've had any sort of testing done to prove the product works. If it was my product I would run it through a lab and get an independent report done showing it actually kills something. The whole odor as a type of wave sales pitch makes me nervous that it's all just snake oil.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah the stuff seems very much like snake oil to me. There are a number of foaming alcohol free disinfectants that are actually proven to work Id be interested in trying over this... And honestly I would want something SCENT FREE.
Not just because I don't want my mics to smell like ANYTHING, but also due to working in several scent free environments.

Really if I step up to the mic and it smells like "square wave cherry" Im thinking "why does this smell?".


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 30, 2017)

gafftaper said:


> Yeah I was a little concerned about that too. It's a great idea, but I don't see any sign that they've had any sort of testing done to prove the product works. If it was my product I would run it through a lab and get an independent report done showing it actually kills something. The whole odor as a type of wave sales pitch makes me nervous that it's all just snake oil.


 @gafftaper Speaking of "snake oil", just what *are* you using to lubricate your snakes these days and are you lubricating the exteriors or the interiors to hasten electron flow?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.
Where's Gene Pink when we need him?
Maybe @derekleffew  has some pearls of wisdom to pass along?


----------



## Amiers (Aug 30, 2017)

Figured someone would jump on what I said. I spent like 20 mins googling scent waves.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 30, 2017)

Dionysus said:


> There are a number of foaming alcohol free disinfectants that are actually proven to work Id be interested in trying over this... And honestly I would want something SCENT FREE.


Great idea. Perhaps we should all shop around a bit and share our results.


Dionysus said:


> Really if I step up to the mic and it smells like "square wave cherry" Im thinking "why does this smell?".


Yes but "Square Wave Cherry" would be an awesome name for CB's first ever punk band! And of course the debut album must be titled "Snake Oil"!


RonHebbard said:


> @gafftaper Speaking of "snake oil", just what *are* you using to lubricate your snakes these days @derekleffew has some pearls of wisdom to pass along?


A 60/40 blend of Margarine and WD40


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 30, 2017)

Purell Foaming Instant Hand Sanitizer. Alcohol Free. Fragrance Free. Three 1.5oz bottles for $21 from Target online. Small bottles making it easy to carry around. Good price. Tested product. Seems like a win.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 30, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> @gafftaperMaybe @derekleffew has some pearls of wisdom to pass along?


Might I pass along a snippet of conversation by two professors strolling across a university campus (OK it was an A & M college):
_*But my dear sir you cannot cast false pearls before real swine.*_


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 31, 2017)

Sounds like a win gaff. Actually going to kill the bacteria and virii, no scent, heck yes.


----------



## teqniqal (Aug 31, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Figured someone would jump on what I said. I spent like 20 mins googling scent waves.


This is my theory: I believe there is a 'speed of stink' just like there is a speed of sound and speed of light. I think is is around 80 mph because I never see cattle hauling trucks traveling less than 80 mph, and I think the drivers are trying to stay ahead of the 'stink wave' emanating from the trailer.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 31, 2017)

teqniqal said:


> This is my theory: I believe there is a 'speed of stink' just like there is a speed of sound and speed of light. I think it is around 80 mph because I never see cattle hauling trucks traveling less than 80 mph, and I think the drivers are trying to stay ahead of the 'stink wave' emanating from the trailer.


 @teqniqal I suspect your theory is correct and, in support, recall a song entitled "Convoy" where truckers were purportedly chatting betwixt themselves on their CB's [Citizen's Band 2-way radios NOT to be confused with Control Booths] while driving and one driver was purportedly requesting a cohort hauling hogs to back off just a little further as the stench of his load was clogging the complainant's sinuses. Perchance you could comment on the "speed of dark"? No matter how much you volunteer, we're NEVER satisfied and always demand more. 
Edit: "Speed of stench", "Rate of repugnance". Perhaps both valid terms. "Fruition of fragrance" perhaps not so much.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------

